# Steampunk



## Sil (Jun 14, 2019)

Eos M 10 EFM 18-55


----------



## Jeff15 (Jun 14, 2019)

Very good shot.....


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Jun 14, 2019)

Really nice.


----------



## stapo49 (Jun 14, 2019)

Nice one Sil!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## edsland (Jun 14, 2019)

Nice shot.....


----------



## Designer (Jun 14, 2019)

The blur hints that she might be a time traveller, or is not really there.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 14, 2019)

I like this one much Sil!


----------



## tirediron (Jun 14, 2019)

Zero head pressure?  Cool image.


----------



## Sil (Jun 15, 2019)

thank you all !!!


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Jun 19, 2019)

Very cool image.


----------



## weepete (Jun 19, 2019)

Wow, that's just spectacular!


----------



## black pepper (Jun 19, 2019)

i'm usually not into people photos, but this one is wonderful!  love the blurred background, definitely gives off a steampunk vibe.


----------



## Sil (Jun 20, 2019)

thank You all !! very kind !!!


----------



## Sil (Jun 20, 2019)

weepete said:


> Wow, that's just spectacular!



Thank Weepete for nominations !! : -)


----------



## weepete (Jun 20, 2019)

Sil said:


> Thank Weepete for nominations !! : -)



No bother Sil, it's a belter. Eveything just fits nicely, to the point where the background blur and the umbrella imply rain, the seperation of the subject from the background is rembrantesque and it's very well balanced even with the deep blacks. I admire this image a lot.


----------

